# Laika wiring diagram 2000 - 2002



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have just received from Laika technical support wiring diagrams in PDF format for the following models, in French, German, English, and 
Spanish.

Ecovip 7r, 7rG, 700i 2000 to 2002

Ecovip 100 2000 to 2002

SAUF Ecovip 100, 7r, 7rG, 700i 2000 to 2002

There is a total of 15 drawings all on one page, zooming in does not distort too much, I can read them OK even though the Legend is on the small side but the wiring diagram itself is very clear. still don't understand it though.   

If someone can tell me how I'd post it on the forum somewhere, or if you know how I'll email it to you.


----------



## Piet1 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Laika technical support wiring diagrams*

Hi,
Could you please send me a copy of the Laika technical support wiring diagrams in PDF format? or post the link to download the diagrams? I would be very pleased!

Gr.

Piet Kuipers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's too big to post on here, can you PM your email address and I'll send it to you as an attachment.


----------



## JOEBOE (Jun 20, 2010)

*laika wiring diagrams*

Hi Kev 
could you please send me the laika technical support wiring diagrams as you mention above
I am having a terrible time at the moment with mine 
cant seem to get them to work
my email is 
[email protected]
i appreciate it thanks 
Joeboe


----------



## setchlaika (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi

I would be please to recieve a copy too:

[email protected]

Best wishes

Nick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

setchlaika said:


> Hi
> 
> I would be please to recieve a copy too:
> 
> ...


On it's way Nick


----------



## setchlaika (Aug 18, 2010)

recvd with thanks
Nick


----------



## Darren1970 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi

I would be please to recieve a copy too:
[email protected]

Best wishes

Darren


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

"Holy thread resurrection Batman!"

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I PM'd a link to a diagram to Darren yesterday G.


----------



## Jaks101 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi,

If its not too much trouble can someone send me the diagram

[email protected]

thanks in advance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Posted in a thread this morning.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Jaks, it's not usually a good idea to put your email on an open forum - you're likely to get a whole lot more than a wiring diagram!

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## MettisLaika (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi all, new to this forum.

If not too much of a hassle, I'm interested in the electric wiring diagrams of the Laika that @Pudsey_Bear refers to.

We're on the road for 5 months with our kids and suddenly nearly all exterior lights stop working. Can't find a quick solution and here in Romania there does not seem to be a dealer to go to.

Many thanks!
Mettis


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To save others asking here's a link to it so it can be downloaded.

https://www.motorhomeowners.org/pos...761110?highlight=laika+diagram&pid=1281581108


----------

